# Duyuru > Kültür >  Yılın Basın Fotoğraflarına Ödül

## ceydaaa

ada.jpg2012'nin en iyi basın fotoğrafları ödüllendirildi. Türkiye Foto Muhabirleri Derneği tarafından düzenlenen ödül törenine, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç ve Maliye Bakanı Mehmet Şimşek de katıldı.

Türkiye'nin basın fotoğrafçılığı dalındaki en prestijli yarışmalarından biri olan 'Yılın Basın Fotoğrafları Yarışması' ödül töreni Ankara'da yapıldı.

3 bin 500'den fazla fotoğraf arasında ödüle layık görülen 23 fotoğraf karesinin sahipleri törenle ödüllerini aldı. 

Türkiye Foto Muhabirleri Derneği tarafından düzenlenen geceye Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç, Maliye Bakanı Mehmet Şimşek, MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural ve çok sayıda davetli katıldı. 

Haber, serbest, spor, çevre, siyaset ve foto röportaj dallarında gerçekleştirilen yarışmada Yılın basın Fotoğrafı Ödülü'nü Milliyet Gazetesi'nden Bünyamin Aygün Suriye'de çektiği, 'Halep'te Muhaliflerin karakol Baskını Fotoğrafı' ile aldı.

----------

